# Help - Weird Symptoms



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

Edie has been acting really strangely for a few days. I'd love some advice - I can't tell if I'm worrying too much or if she's sick. She's really scared of being carried and isn't old enough to walk outside yet, so I'd rather not take her to the vet unless she needs to go. 

She's been off her food for a few days. She'll eat a couple of mouthfuls and then stop and look confused. She gets excited at dinner time like she's hungry, but then she doesn't eat. I've never given her table scraps and I don't free-feed. I think she's lost some weight this week, too, she's looking pinched around the middle. 

She seems to be having some kind of pain in her hips, especially on one side. She's walking and running okay, but every so often she stops abruptly like she's been poked with a sharp pin, sniffs and licks at her hips. I've checked as best I can and I can't find any flea dirt or fleas. No redness or swelling either.

Which brings me onto the last thing. I've been brushing her every day since I brought her home, and she's always been fine with it. Yesterday and today, she's not let me do it at all - she jumps like the brush is electric, then backs way off. Seems worst on her hind quarters.

What could be bothering her? Does anyone know? Could it be hip dysplasia? I'm going out of my mind with worry.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds to me like she is in pain. I would take her to a vet and have her checked out. Put her in a carrier, it is safer than carrying her in your arms.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree. This pup is acting like she is in pain around her hip area. How old is she? A vet visit if she doesn't improve soon is in order. Maybe she hurt her back? Good luck with her.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would definitely take her to the vet ASAP. I am assuming she is young since she hasn't had all her shots. Since she isn't eating much she could have a episode of low blood sugar very easily.
I agree I would put her in a carrier though for the vet appointment.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Took her to the vet a couple of hours ago. Vet seemed to think Edie's hips were fine, and suggested she was having problems with her anal glands,which she emptied. She hasn't been any better since we got home and hasn't eaten her dinner. 

Really hoping she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Is she eating at all? The not eating would be starting to worry me in a puppy.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor baby! Maybe try offering a little meat baby food, with no onion in it? My vet recommended it to us when we had issues with some sick rescue pups. We were able to get them eating again, and gradually added a little hard food at a time until they were gobbling everything in sight. Hope you figure out what's wrong!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi sure hope shes better bu now if the anal gland is full usually therre better very fast


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear Edie isn't feeling well.

How often were you feeding her? Hypoglycemia is very common in tiny puppies. 

If she continues to have pain around her hips I would consider getting an x-ray.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

The symptoms sound very concerning. Please take her back to the vet if she doesn't eat. Just like with us, you have to be an advocate for your dog and make sure they take you seriously. Not eating for a pup that small can be quite serious. Sending prayers and good wishes that she bounces back!


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes i would most defiantly take her to the vet she may have gotten into something


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Poor little baby hope she's ok


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

How is Edie doing, is she any better, we are worried.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

She seems better - we think it was a case of several problems happening at once. She doesn't seem to have pain in her hip area since the vet expressed her anal sacs, but she has developed into a very fussy eater, which was making us think that she still wasn't eating. Turns out she just wanted to be hand fed, which I had been doing because I thought she was really sick....

Now she's eating fine, off a plate. It also seems like she was allergic to Puppy Coachies treats. I stopped giving her those because she wasn't eating her normal kibble, and she immediately seemed less lethargic and less miserable. 

So yeah, everything is pretty much fine


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

That's great! Im glad to hear you baby is ok


----------

